

Code turbulence - What you can learn graphing churn vs complexity - chadfowler
http://programmingtour.blogspot.com/2011/03/turbulence-measuring-turbulent-nature.html

======
jdp23
Great stuff! Code churn is an early indicator of defect density (
<http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1062514> ) and rarely gets the
attention it deserves. Good use of hashalbum too.

Have you thought about doing coupling as well?

